# New GBAtemp forum feature: mentions & notifications



## Costello (Jan 7, 2012)

New Year Resolution #1: take care of my baby.
And since I don't have an actual baby yet (next year perhaps) I'll just take care of my 'Temp.

First of the new features: *mentions*.
You can now mention anyone in a post. Just use the character @ followed by the member name you want to mention.
Example: @[member='p1ngpong'] @[member='Zarcon'] @[member='tj_cool']
These 3 members will receive a notification:





Of course, you can disable notifications when someone mentions you in a post. There's a setting page for notifications:
http://gbatemp.net/i...a=notifications
*NOTE: OVERUSE AND ABUSE OF THIS FEATURE WILL BE PUNISHED BY A WARNING (=warn level increase)*

Second update: *notifications when your content is moderated*.
The following options are now enabled by default:
_Notify me when my topics are moved	   _
_Notify me when my topics are closed	   _
_Notify me when my topics are opened	   _
_Notify me when my topics are deleted	   _
_Notify me when my topics are approved	   _
_Notify me when my posts are deleted	   _
_Notify me when my posts are approved_

To change those settings simply go to your notification options in your UserCP
http://gbatemp.net/i...a=notifications


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 7, 2012)

Thankyou @[member='Costello']  Good Job.


----------



## emigre (Jan 7, 2012)

@[member='Costello'] let us port pron plse.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 7, 2012)

LoL Pron @[member='emigre'] you make me giggle, stop trolling in official forum areas.


----------



## emigre (Jan 7, 2012)

@[member='Zerosuit connor'], juvenile remarks =trolling?

@[member='Costello'] help me out bro!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice, I might have to modify my posting habits a bit as I have a tendency to do that when replying to multiple people in any one thread but I guess that is a good thing really if dealing with older threads/posts in one.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 7, 2012)

I think the notification is a good addition.
I often use the @ to answer a user instead of quoting his post, that will help 

Thanks


----------



## raulpica (Jan 7, 2012)

Costello said:


> New Year Resolution #1: take care of my baby.
> Second update: *notifications when your content is moderated*.



Modding on the 'temp is getting a real pleasure lately! Thanks Costy


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh, that explains it.
I accidentally pressed it a lot of times, but I honestly didn't know.


----------



## wasim (Jan 7, 2012)

Cool. 
This is gonna be really useful.


----------



## prowler (Jan 7, 2012)

@[member='what'] about people with spaces in their names

Edit: [member='Alan John']
Looks like you don't need the @? (obviously faster though) Just
	
	



```
[member='Nameplz']
```
?

Edit2: The @Mention below our flags is ugly there :


----------



## Costello (Jan 7, 2012)

believe it or not @[member='prowler_'] I didnt notice the @Mention until you pointed it out. I'll get rid of it.
And yeah prowler unfortunately members with spaces cannot be "mentionned".

as for the [ member ] tag, it's not actually a mention AFAIK. It just makes a link to the members profile.
The @ mention feature actually notifies the member that you mentionned.


----------



## Shuny (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice feature, @[member='Costello']


----------



## Snailface (Jan 7, 2012)

This may be a small bug, but the portal only shows 9 last posts now instead of 10. Honestly, I wish it would show more than 10 but I've already petitioned unsuccessfully to get that changed.


----------



## prowler (Jan 7, 2012)

Snailface said:


> This may be a small bug, but the portal only shows 9 last posts now instead of 10. Honestly, I wish it would show more than 10 but I've already petitioned unsuccessfully to get that changed.


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=forums


----------



## Costello (Jan 7, 2012)

Snailface said:


> This may be a small bug, but the portal only shows 9 last posts now instead of 10. Honestly, I wish it would show more than 10 but I've already petitioned unsuccessfully to get that changed.


it's not a bug, it's a feature (c)
to reduce load on the server some changes were made a while ago.
basically you're only seeing 9 out of 10 because 1 of the posts is in a forum you can't see (staff forum).

Previously there used to be 1 database query for each member to fetch 10 posts depending on the forum permissions of the member, but it took too much work to the server and slowed everything down.
So instead, we're having a single database query for everyone, and if it returns posts that the member can't see, it just hides them, so you see 1 less post.

If we posted 10 consecutive messages in the staff forum, the box would look empty to you.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2012)

I finally have my alternative to a war horn to summon my rabid fanbase to fight injustices in the User Submitted News forums.

Now if only we could create groups that we could tag with a mention. Like if I could add my "posse" under the group "THUNDERCATS" and then just go "THUNDERCATS ASSEMBLE" and notify each and every one of them of injustices at hand.

tl;dr: This is like the Bat Signal.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I finally have my alternative to a war horn to summon my rabid fanbase to fight injustices in the User Submitted News forums.
> 
> Now if only we could create groups that we could tag with a mention. Like if I could add my "posse" under the group "THUNDERCATS" and then just go "THUNDERCATS ASSEMBLE" and notify each and every one of them of injustices at hand.
> 
> tl;dr: This is like the Bat Signal.



If we are playing with such things it might be worth tying that to the friends list by appending say _friends to the end of the @ tag.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 7, 2012)

@[member='Guild McCommunist']: Nice analogy. 

Nice one, @[member='Costello'].


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 7, 2012)

when i follow a topic,i never get notifications...


----------



## Costello (Jan 7, 2012)

New Year Resolution #1: take care of my baby.
And since I don't have an actual baby yet (next year perhaps) I'll just take care of my 'Temp.

First of the new features: *mentions*.
You can now mention anyone in a post. Just use the character @ followed by the member name you want to mention.
Example: @[member='p1ngpong'] @[member='Zarcon'] @[member='tj_cool']
These 3 members will receive a notification:





Of course, you can disable notifications when someone mentions you in a post. There's a setting page for notifications:
http://gbatemp.net/i...a=notifications
*NOTE: OVERUSE AND ABUSE OF THIS FEATURE WILL BE PUNISHED BY A WARNING (=warn level increase)*

Second update: *notifications when your content is moderated*.
The following options are now enabled by default:
_Notify me when my topics are moved	   _
_Notify me when my topics are closed	   _
_Notify me when my topics are opened	   _
_Notify me when my topics are deleted	   _
_Notify me when my topics are approved	   _
_Notify me when my posts are deleted	   _
_Notify me when my posts are approved_

To change those settings simply go to your notification options in your UserCP
http://gbatemp.net/i...a=notifications


----------



## Narayan (Jan 7, 2012)

@[member='Costello'] if i put 2 or more @[member='Costello'] in my post, would you also receive 2 or more notifications? just asking.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 7, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> when i follow a topic,i never get notifications...


Go to your control panel and make sure they're on.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 7, 2012)

Narayan said:


> @[member='Costello'] if i put 2 or more @[member='Costello'] in my post, would you also receive 2 or more notifications? just asking.


I don't think so. I think it'd be like if you quoted two posts by the same person in one post - they still only receive one notification. But I wonder if a notification is given when I quote your post with those tags...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 7, 2012)

@[member='Guild McCommunist']: This bat signal is awesome 


Nice feature, @[member='Costello']


----------



## Satangel (Jan 7, 2012)

Great new feature, thanks! Will help to keep discussions going


----------



## FIX94 (Jan 7, 2012)

Damn yes this feature is simply amazing!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 8, 2012)

@[member='Costello'] : What is considered overuse/abuse of this feature?
I want to be sure.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 8, 2012)

If you're about to do something involving it, ask yourself this question.

"Am I going to piss somebody off?"


----------



## Devin (Jan 9, 2012)

Rydian said:


> If you're about to do something involving it, ask yourself this question.
> 
> "Am I going to piss somebody off?"



The answer would, and always will be "Yes".


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 9, 2012)

Sadly I don't think this will work when people type @NES N64 whatever


----------



## Devin (Jan 9, 2012)

@[member='Fudge']
@[member='Rydian']
@[member='DinohScene']
@[member='Harumy']

Works pretty well, I could see this being annoying, (Aha.) but the pros outweigh the cons.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 9, 2012)

Devin said:


> @[member='Fudge']
> @[member='Rydian']
> @[member='DinohScene']
> @[member='Harumy']
> ...



You made me look ;o


----------



## Nujui (Jan 9, 2012)

Devin said:


> @[member='Fudge']
> @[member='Rydian']
> @[member='DinohScene']
> @[member='Harumy']
> ...



@[member='Devin']


----------



## Cyan (Jan 9, 2012)

It works only when posting the message? not on edit right?
I added a @ on an edit and it didn't replace the username.

edit:
I'll try now: @Pong20302000

edit2: nope, didn't work.


----------



## Devin (Jan 9, 2012)

Nujui said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > @[member='Fudge']
> ...



I didn't get a notification, so I assume I have to turn them on?


----------



## .Chris (Jan 9, 2012)

This is a nice feature, but I'm probably not going to use it. 
But it is still a pretty useful feature nonetheless.


----------



## Fudge (Jan 9, 2012)

@[member='Devin']
@[member='Nujui']

It's ok.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 9, 2012)

finally. now we have a use for the thing. (srry if that soinds mean)


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 9, 2012)

I feel like we are taking a step closer to facebook. Totally love the feature though. So when are we able to post our status


lol


----------



## Rydian (Jan 9, 2012)

Go to your profile and do it.


----------



## Costello (Jan 7, 2012)

New Year Resolution #1: take care of my baby.
And since I don't have an actual baby yet (next year perhaps) I'll just take care of my 'Temp.

First of the new features: *mentions*.
You can now mention anyone in a post. Just use the character @ followed by the member name you want to mention.
Example: @[member='p1ngpong'] @[member='Zarcon'] @[member='tj_cool']
These 3 members will receive a notification:





Of course, you can disable notifications when someone mentions you in a post. There's a setting page for notifications:
http://gbatemp.net/i...a=notifications
*NOTE: OVERUSE AND ABUSE OF THIS FEATURE WILL BE PUNISHED BY A WARNING (=warn level increase)*

Second update: *notifications when your content is moderated*.
The following options are now enabled by default:
_Notify me when my topics are moved	   _
_Notify me when my topics are closed	   _
_Notify me when my topics are opened	   _
_Notify me when my topics are deleted	   _
_Notify me when my topics are approved	   _
_Notify me when my posts are deleted	   _
_Notify me when my posts are approved_

To change those settings simply go to your notification options in your UserCP
http://gbatemp.net/i...a=notifications


----------



## Devin (Jan 9, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> I feel like we are taking a step closer to facebook. Totally love the feature though. So when are we able to post our status
> 
> 
> lol








:3


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 9, 2012)

And when are we getting a place to see status updates? Or even tag!
FaceTemp anyone???


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 9, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> And when are we getting a place to see status updates? Or even tag!
> FaceTemp anyone???


NO, I'm quite happy the way it is... This is becoming more and more like a social-networking site and less like a forum.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 9, 2012)

I


NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> > And when are we getting a place to see status updates? Or even tag!
> ...


You dont get it do you :/


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 9, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> I
> 
> 
> NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> ...


No, one social-networking site is certainly enough.


----------



## Devin (Jan 9, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> And when are we getting a place to see status updates? Or even tag!
> FaceTemp anyone???








Can't tell if serious.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 9, 2012)

Could always just not use the features you don't like.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 9, 2012)

Devin said:


> Can't tell if serious.


Lol. Where did you find that. Im usually just pressing view new contents ignoring everything else.


----------



## Devin (Jan 9, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > Can't tell if serious.
> ...



^Top of webpage. Click Forums, look to the right and scroll down.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 9, 2012)

Devin said:


> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> > Devin said:
> ...


Now we just need a like button on the status and tadaa. FaceTemp we come!


----------



## Rydian (Jan 9, 2012)

More features _that don't interrupt the normal and previously-established activities_!!!  OH NOES.  Whatever will I do?

Oh, I know.  Just use the damn forums like before.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 9, 2012)

But @[member='Rydian'] , you don't understand how these extra features will lower my quality of life, I'll have to move to the yellow market forum so I can live a comfortable life if these features don't stop coming.

BTW, neither of those notifications were on by default for me (in fact, nothing was when the forum initially upgraded, I had to check all of the boxes myself).


----------



## giantpune (Jan 9, 2012)

is there any chance you could make it so this feature still works the same, but it simply doesn't display the '@' symbol in the post?    it makes it really annoying reading a sentence when it has unneeded punctuation in the middle of it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 9, 2012)

Luigi2011SM64 said:


> finally. now we have a use for the thing. (srry if that soinds mean)


What thing?



DarkStriker said:


> I feel like we are taking a step closer to facebook. Totally love the feature though. So when are we able to post our status
> 
> 
> lol


Given the topic about @mentions, I'm surprised you compared it to Failbook instead of Twitter.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 9, 2012)

Do they work on oneself? @SifJar

I would doubt it (by "work" i mean getting a notification), but may as well try and here is as good a place as any i guess

EDIT: Nope. Doesn't even make it a link, never mind a notification...


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 10, 2012)

So many new awesome additions. Thanks, fearless leader!


----------



## celcodioc (Jan 16, 2012)

Doesn't work for me, @[member='Costello'] 
Do I need 100 posts?

EDIT: Whoa, it works now :|
EDIT2: I hope this isn't considered as abuse?


----------



## Ace (Jan 30, 2012)

Is it just me or have the notifications simply stopped working? I tried using them in the EOF and in the USN, and the usernames won't highlight even after I turn the notification on.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 31, 2012)

@[member='Ace']™ that's simply incorrect, possibly you have punctuation right after the name without a space, I'd imagine that could screw it up.

Edit: Apparently I was wrong, also ™ is an invalid character Ace™, you need to change your username.


----------



## Ace (Jan 31, 2012)

Terminator02 said:


> @[member='Ace']™ that's simply incorrect, possibly you have punctuation right after the name without a space, I'd imagine that could screw it up.
> 
> Edit: Apparently I was wrong, also ™ is an invalid character Ace™, you need to change your username.



That's a shame, @[member='Terminator02']
I wanted just "Ace" to begin with, but it's apparently owned by an abandoned account that won't get deleted :/ What a shame...


----------

